# bsnl wimax help needed to configure router



## bhupinder2 (Mar 10, 2011)

i'm using bsnl outdoor cpe wimax. i want to use wifi on my dlink dir 300, i also called dlink helpline but the problem is when i change ip add in lan card properties to router ip add manually or obtain automatically, it revert back to previous ip add feed by ISP.plz help or suggest router for wimax.


----------

